# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Selçuk Mutlu Kimdir?

## ceyda

1975 Yılında Artvin Yukarı Maden köyünde doğdu. 1991 Yılında Bursa Süleyman Çelebi Lisesinde mezun oldu. 
1995 Yılında Balıkesir Mühendislik Fakültesi, İnşaat Mühendisliği bölümünden mezun oldu. 

2004 Yılındaki yerel seçimlerde daha önce Kontrol Mühendisliği ve Fen İşleri Müdürlüğü yaptığı Güzelyalı Belediyesi'ne Belediye Başkanı olarak seçildi.

2005 Yılında Eskişehir Osmangazi Üniversitesi İnşaat Mühendisliği Ana Bilim Dalı, Geoteknik kürsüsünde Sakarya Havzasındaki Barajların Sismik Analizi üzerine master yaparak Yüksek Mühendis unvanını aldı.

2005 Yılında Dünya Baraj Güvenliği (Dam Safety Assocation) nin Türkiye Kuruculuğunu yaptı, halen bu görevine de devam etmekte. 

Aynı zamanda Burgazspor Kulübü Başkanlığını da devam ettiren Mutlu, İngilizce ve İtalyanca bilmektedir.

----------

